

What we learnt from Yo ... by copying it - harryf
https://github.com/harryf/thoughts/blob/master/hoi-and-yo.md

======
seviu
What Yo has taught us is that social media is dead. Nanosocial is the future.
It's not about sharing content any more. It's about sharing context. Snapchat,
Hoi... This new wave of apps are shaping new ways in how we interact with each
other.

